# Rappelz - Can't log on



## blobby_427 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi there, i play the Rappelz Epic IV client. I made an account on the Gpotato site which will also become your Rappelz login details. I played Rappelz and i went onto the Salamander server, i only played this on one night which was Tuesday night(before 9pm AU Time). There is maintenance after 9PM (USA time) so i logged off anyway just in case. Then i came to it tonight and found that it would not log me on. My login details are working for the Gpotato/Rappelz site so in theory it should work. This is exactly what happened:

I click on launcher.exe and the launcher screen comes up, it then downloaded an update (presumably from the maintenance) and all seemed fine. Then i click on the "Game Start" icon and go to the logon screen after the two little cinematics. Then as usual i typed in my login details and nothing happened. I double checked everything, my password and my username, and nothing worked. So i made sure that my firewall allowed all programs/ports and it still did not work. So then i went back to basics by just restarting my computer completely, still no response from the logon screen so i checked the forums/services etc and millions of people reported with this problem but no one from Rappelz is responding to them (or me to that matter). So basically i cant get any further than the logon screen even though my login details are correct. I can only think it may have something to do with the update received but no Rappelz member has stated that so i believe that there is more to it than just that, because people have been playing this game for years and not had many problems. If you need my system specs here they are:

Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU
420 @ 1.60GHz
1.60GHz, 1.24GB of RAM

If you can do anything about this it would be greatly appreciated and i fully understand that it has more to do with the Rappelz staff.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if there is that many people with the same problem.id say it is something to do with that update,and the no response from the official people.that kinda confirms it.it may just be a waiting game untill the next update.however there are things you can try.first of all try reinstalling the game.


----------



## triptoy2002 (Jan 18, 2008)

im having the same problem, i just get a very quiet noise when i click login, but i cant get in. i have 2 gpot accounts, and cant get in on either.  i also read a thread where sombody had this problem weeks ago, and they were given the run around by the rappelz staff until, finally they responded saying he would need to start a new account. he said he reinstalled and everything. bummer. i dont want to start over:sigh:


----------



## Yazonite (Jul 16, 2008)

I have similar problem, although after typing in my login and password, game crashes with a little window including this text message: " Cannot connect to the patch server". Anyone has any idea what that is about?
Looking forward to quick reply.


----------

